# Male rats for free to good home



## Ingrid (Jan 20, 2018)

I have 2 males an albino or PEW and a red eyed rat with brown nose and brown tail base like siamese I guess I'm in los angeles they were feeder rescues but are very nice and the bigger one likes to cuddle


----------

